# Cute mouse videos.. my mousies



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

These are 4 little babes from a past litter. They've all been sold but I'd still like to show them off 




And this is a litter of 10 babies. In this video they're running around and exploring the cage




From this litter I still have Jezebelle and SkippyJonJones


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Just realized the links don't work for computers! I posted this with my tablet didn't realize it was the mobile version! Ill re post the right links




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mpadePQ ... ure=relmfu


----------

